# Samuel Rutherford on neonomianism vs Protestantism



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 12, 2014)

> Not any Protestant Divine, whom the Author calleth Legal Teachers, ignorant of the mystery of the Gospel; did ever teach, that Faith, new Obedience, Repentance, are grounds upon which God justifieth a sinner.



Samuel Rutherford, _Christ dying and drawing sinners to himself_ (London, 1647), p. 77.


----------

